# FW European Open Day



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some new AdMech stuff. Not sure the insectile look goes with them,but I do like the minis. The overall look reminds me of the old Space Crusade Chaos dreadnought.


































Look on the shelf under this photo. Looks like a new weapon on a knight.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Solar Auxlia.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Thousand Sons concept art.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Some new AdMech stuff. Not sure the insectile look goes with them,but I do like the minis.


The mini is a dead ringer for the old crusader robot, just looks like they have it hunched lower than the original, some of the admec stuff does lean toward Matrix style insectile machines. Realy liking the solar auxillia


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like the Lightning gun that's on the Krios Battle Tank, along with those new shoulderpads, looks like the Advertised new Titan in the recent email which is equipped with such as cannon.

Also, Melta Castellax, and the 3D colour plates of the knights have the new shoulder pads as seen on the Magaera pattern - it may well be the new Magaera, but I can't see if it's got the claw.

I quite like the scorpion like designs - they've all been fairly insectile to some extent, these are just more so.

Edit - love the Auxilia, that Basilisk/Artillery piece looks fantastic. Looks like the Veletaris Storm Squad come with Volkites. The Thousand Sons, eh, just concept art. Can't say I'm a fan of some of those helmets, only one or two of those - mostly the middle row centre, and right row bottom are that good IMHO.

Edit 2 - just seen the Volkite Carronade Leman Russ. Only downside to the Glaive was that the Carronade was limited to being mounted on a Glaive which was just too expensive.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's unclear exactly what this is (other than an Astartes, der). It has explicitly no legion rankings, and has suffered battle damage. The Lightning Markings are similar to Thunder Warriors, while MkIV was a pretty advanced set of armour for them to be running around in. It also has the 2 headed eagle - an honour reserved prior to the Heresy to the Emperor's Children. 

I thought it would be a destroyer, but the lack of legion symbology makes me doubt that.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Kool stuff, thanks for posting.



Oldman78 said:


> The mini is a dead ringer for the old crusader robot, just looks like they have it hunched lower than the original, some of the admec stuff does lean toward Matrix style insectile machines.


Hah! I didn't even know about them before you mentioned.

http://www.solegends.com/citcat911/c2025smrobots-00.htm


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Snokvor said:


> Kool stuff, thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they are from waaaaaaay back, and it looks like they could all be getting a tastey reboot, with the castellan remade as the castellax and now what appears to be a crusader reboot.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I love the admec stuff and want to make an admec army. I hope they stay more towards the original and less like the insect matrix stuff. The solar auxillia looks really good too.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Everything posted and especially those thousand sons drawings.... just.....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Questoris Knight with Volkite Carronade and Claw.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Is it just me or does that one look like the plastic kit with resin upgrades?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep. It guess that makes it cheaper to make and then pass that cheaper cost onto the pricing, or else it would be nearer £150. The pricing of the Magaera class Questoris pattern Knight suggests it is around the cost of the Knight + Resin upgrade kit + Resin weapons, and as this is similar, it makes sense.

The larger Cerastus pattern Knights are all Resin from what I can tell, though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, I was wondering if they were going to do any weapon upgrades at all for the plastic considering all we've seen from FW so far is the armour plates for it. I got the impression it was all going to be complete kits, going on the releases so far.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think they are complete kits - in regards to the Questoris-Pattern. 

It's just that they're releasing "Knight House upgrade kits" - so includes moulded/sculpted iconography and armour plates, while these are an entire new class of the existing vehicle - so are probably going to put the plastic kit in with the new resin plates.

If you compare the house terryn upgrade kit to this, you've not only got a new head and weapons, but carapace, greaves, in addition to the shoulder pads and breastplate that you can see in the upgrade kit (incidentally, you can still buy these and fit them in by the looks of things - although these new ones seem fairly Mechanicum-based.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Questoris Knight with Volkite Carronade and Claw.


Now that bad boy is something I could actually see myself buying.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Did someone say Robots?









Crusader robot is spot on one to one update of original robot models.:so_happy:
Also waiting for upgrade kits for our plastic Knights I remember back then FW promised those.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

In regards to that legionary with no markings, could it be knight errant? Also I thought thousand sons got pushed back, are they in book 5 now? I thought book 5 was calth


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

I heard that 1kSons got pushed back together with DA?


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

From Natfka:


> *via a reader here on Faeit 212*
> _I've had a lengthy chat with Alan Bligh. He explained to me that the next book will shed some light on a much deserved part of the Heresy where Terra's supply lines were cut short. They will be including a lot more armies to make the series as a whole more diversified. The next book will not be focusing on inter-legionary war. The Horus Heresy will be more than just marines fighting marines._
> _We can expect more models of other factions aside of the Legions, such as Solar Auxilia, Dark Mechanicum, Traitor Imperial Army, Knights Errant and early Inquisition, Sisters of Silence and Custodes._
> _There will be more Imperial Knights as well. Both Questoris and Cerastus patterns. We can expect Iron Warriors as well, soon, with transfer sheets, Siege Terminators a special rhino and Erasmus Golg and Perturabo._
> _All in all it was a great experience chatting with all present designers and recieving a wealth of information._


In comments people are speculating that the marine without the Legion markings is possibly Garro.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Dear FW,

I would like to see some Chaos upgrades to the "Imperial" knight titans...also a super-awesome plasma cannon o' doom to equip on a knight titan.

Sincerely,
Chaos Space Marine Player.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Fallen said:


> Dear FW,
> 
> I would like to see some Chaos upgrades to the "Imperial" knight titans...also a super-awesome plasma cannon o' doom to equip on a knight titan.
> 
> ...


I second the plasma weapon request, i need it to fit all plasma madness i have going.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Is this a squat in some kind of power armour in the center right poster?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Volkite equipped Solar Auxilia.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Interesting stuff. 

The Terran auxiliaries look good, but I can't shake the overriding feeling that they are wearing Victorian style diving suits.

Definitely looking forward to seeing how the Iron Warriors turn out.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Honestly, those helmets with the vertical slits look like penises to me.

I really need to get laid haha.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I really need to get laid haha.


Don't we all?

They look to be some sort of exoskeleton suit. Looks like the arms and legs are powered. Possibly a relation to the mkI thunder armour?

EDIT: Went back to the 3d renders of them in the first post, and some of the Auxilia suits do appear to have some sort of power plant on their backs.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks like a welder mask to me. There is a better shot of Solar Auxilia:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Reminds me of Bioshock a lot. . .


----------

